# Cruze owners in upper midwest; MN, WI, ND, SD, IA, etc...



## LuvmycruzeLT (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone here from these locals? Would be cool to hook up this coming spring/summer and talk all things Cruze! I live just east of St. Paul, Mn. between the MN and WI state lines.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Illinois? lol


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> Illinois? lol


ha ha, yes where's IL at??


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Ilinois stand up! lol


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Im in forest lake, mn let me know, im game to hook up & b.s.


----------



## LuvmycruzeLT (Feb 26, 2012)

Forest Lake? Cool, my wife's brother lives there! We go to visit quite often. I'll have to let you know next time we make plans to head up that way. You and your better half both have Cruzes? Nice....


----------



## LuvmycruzeLT (Feb 26, 2012)

Illinois? ok, I'll give you some air play...REPRESENT! lol


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

LuvmycruzeLT said:


> Forest Lake? Cool, my wife's brother lives there! We go to visit quite often. I'll have to let you know next time we make plans to head up that way. You and your better half both have Cruzes? Nice....


Yup, just picked up the blue one.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like a good time! Dubuque, IA


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am in the Rochester MN Area


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Northern Illinois... Belvidere/Poplar Grove


----------

